
Dropclickpaste.com: the easiest way to share files on the planet - kruhft
http://dropclickpaste.com
======
kruhft
An example song shared with the service:

[http://dropclickpaste.com/#c767c5c7cce02285b3e564375996ba181...](http://dropclickpaste.com/#c767c5c7cce02285b3e564375996ba18191bdca5)

------
kruhft
Another announcement:

[http://pastebin.com/qvhEFXcY](http://pastebin.com/qvhEFXcY)

